# Prostasia labs



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone rate ?


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

s**t


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bad choice!


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

Prostasia προστασια = protection (in Greek)

Sounds like a lame name to me.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Cent said:


> Prostasia προστασια = protection (in Greek)
> 
> Sounds like a lame name to me.


 Where is 50?

best


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

i'm a junglist and he's not on my map. MC Det is more welcome. 50 shite


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Never used but pushed hard on FB. They had a hacks moment aswell with the papers turning up at their door because the owner of ginlabs ratted them out.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cent said:


> i'm a junglist and he's not on my map. MC Det is more welcome. 50 shite


 Lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Same as most FB labs, under dosed s**t for young guys who don't know any better.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Shite and has caused some nasty infections from what I've heard


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Shite and has caused some nasty infections from what I've heard


 AIDS?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

My mates just ran a course of protasia test and tren, strength went up when he's cutting, got plenty of tren sides; night sweats, leaky tits etc on 300mg a week tren 600 test. He's now running their TTM rip blend and looking pretty vascular after only a week can't remember what dosage he's running though, probably 3/4ml a week at 1ml eod. He was gona pin 1.5ml once a week before I told him it was all all short esters so he's need to pin eod. Also had to talk him through AIs several times as the sources advice (to me as well) was take 1mg adex a day when your tits start growing.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> My mates just ran a course of protasia test and tren, strength went up when he's cutting, got plenty of tren sides; night sweats, leaky tits etc on 300mg a week tren 600 test. He's now running their TTM rip blend and looking pretty vascular after only a week can't remember what dosage he's running though, probably 3/4ml a week at 1ml eod. He was gona pin 1.5ml once a week before I told him it was all all short esters so he's need to pin eod. Also had to talk him through AIs several times as the sources advice (to me as well) was take 1mg adex a day when your tits start growing.


 Oh well maybe there's a consistency issue I know a lad who said he changed labs as it felt underdosed


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Oh well maybe there's a consistency issue I know a lad who said he changed labs as it felt underdosed


 Don't get me wrong mate it could still be, he hasn't cycled since a test/deca cycle he done at 17/18 so he's not got much to compare it to.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Oh well maybe there's a consistency issue I know a lad who said he changed labs as it felt underdosed


 I have had an experience like this with another lab that is pushed a lot on FB. Some of it was good, some of it pure oil. My T-Bol was D-Bol also, good D-Bol though. lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

stuffs fine used there test e and p and tren e , know few others who have used all worked fine, I never noticed switching between wildcat and them any differences on doses if it was underdosed I would know from only taking 1ml how I would feel


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I have had an experience like this with another lab that is pushed a lot on FB. Some of it was good, some of it pure oil. My T-Bol was D-Bol also, good D-Bol though. lol


 what lab ?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what lab ?


 Chem-tech, I would avoid. Had some good products (banging EQ) but one vial of s**t test is enough to put me off for life, shut me down in the middle of a Deca cycle and took me ages to figure out the problem, it was a nightmare. Also the fact that they were selling me overpriced D-Bol........... f**k them. Tell everyone. lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Chem-tech, I would avoid. Had some good products (banging EQ) but one vial of s**t test is enough to put me off for life, shut me down in the middle of a Deca cycle and took me ages to figure out the problem, it was a nightmare. Also the fact that they were selling me overpriced D-Bol........... f**k them. Tell everyone. lol


 cant even get test right they can fvck themselves, thats basic s**t.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> cant even get test right they can fvck themselves, thats basic s**t.


 Pretty much. Though it was impossible to get bad test, apparently not...... lol


----------



## Ray1990 (Apr 14, 2017)

Anymore people had any experience with prostasia since


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ray1990 said:


> Anymore people had any experience with prostasia since


 Since what?

Since it was s**t?


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Just finished reading a thread on another forum (dated last week) where a guy is battling an infection after using Prostasia.


----------



## dogden (Mar 12, 2012)

Been using there test C and Eq can't fault them.. they got there s**t together an any old issues are just that... old issues


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Same as most FB labs, under dosed s**t for young guys who don't know any better.


 Disgaree

d4net fb lab

triumph fb lab

scmj fb lab

maxtechpharma fb lab

all great labs and used by pros and good bodybuilders and coaches

for example D4net used by Matthew tofton, Eddie hall, Jordan Peterson etc

4 labs above probably best ugl labs I tried along with sphinx which also pushed on facebook,

i mainly stick to Triumpth And D4net, been through few vials and tubs of both, no issues as when it comes to gear quality. I use to be big alpha pharma fan but personally I prefer D4net and triumph over alpha, cheaper and quality same or better, most of my mates said the same thing ...

not pushing it, just honest opinion


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Russian_88 said:


> Disgaree
> 
> d4net fb lab
> 
> ...


 Fair point, I'm not on there much TBF.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I used protasia Aromasin and it was bang on to be fair. I was worried when I read reviews on prostasia but I was really happy with the results.


----------

